# Pipe tytes



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone using these? Seems like a good idea

http://pipetytes.com/hanger.html


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

have used them and they work pretty good IMO


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I have to look into these


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Used them for years. Love them


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Are they fire rated?


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Are they fire rated?


Good question.


----------

